# First Brightline train has arrived in Orlando.  This is exciting.  I am looking forward to trying the train from the airport to Disney Springs someday



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2022)

Chip and Co
					

The Best in Disney, Universal, SeaWorld and Dollywood News, and More.




					chipandco.com
				




I assume this is the same company that is providing train service from the airport to the Disney Springs area to catch a bus to the resort.  I wonder what the cost will be on that.


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 9, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I assume this is the same company that is providing train service from the airport to the Disney Springs area to catch a bus to the resort.  I wonder what the cost will be on that.


It is...and then (theoretically) on down to Tampa.

We would have loved for this train to have existed when we wanted to go to WDW for a couple of days after sailing the Magic out of Miami.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 9, 2022)

The Brightline is running revenue service from Miami to West Palm Beach at the present time.  They are planning to expand service to Orlando in 2023 and then possibly on to Tampa in some future year.  Currently they are running test trains from West Palm Beach to Orlando in anticipation of running there next year.

I have taken the Brightline from West Palm to Ft. Lauderdale and can tell you that it was the most pleasant train experiences that I've ever been on.  The service was very similar to flying First Class.  Everything was new and clean as a whistle.  Stewards rolled up the aisles with available beverages and the train was running at close to 80 mph without any noise or effort.

If the rest of the trains in the USA ran like Brightline then they wouldn't be in the poor condition in which they are in today. 



.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 9, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The Brightline is running revenue service from Miami to West Palm Beach at the present time.  They are planning to expand service to Orlando in 2023 and then possibly on to Tampa in some future year.  Currently they are running test trains from West Palm Beach to Orlando in anticipation of running there next year.
> 
> I have taken the Brightline from West Palm to Ft. Lauderdale and can tell you that it was the most pleasant train experiences that I've ever been on.  The service was very similar to flying First Class.  Everything was new and clean as a whistle.  Stewards rolled up the aisles with available beverages and the train was running at close to 80 mph without any noise or effort.
> 
> ...


Are there any plans to expand service to Jacksonville and the northeastern part of the state?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 10, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> It is...and then (theoretically) on down to Tampa.
> 
> We would have loved for this train to have existed when we wanted to go to WDW for a couple of days after sailing the Magic out of Miami.


What I’ve read makes me think that’s exactly what the goal is - to facilitate WDW visits by people cruising out of Miami, especially on DCL ships. Posts from people who think it’s intended to replace Magical Express drive DH and me crazy.

And extending to Tampa would open up TPA as an alternative airport for WDW visitors - we flew in there a couple of times with our kids and saved a little on the airfare even after rental car cost was added in, but the difference now isn’t enough for just the two of us, plus having to allow for traffic issues on I-4 is discouraging too. It would be easier to consider a train, assuming the Tampa station is in that airport.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2022)

I am sure it won't be free.  I am considering using Mears to get us to the resort in April.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 10, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am sure it won't be free.  I am considering using Mears to get us to the resort in April.


DH and I were going to book Mears Connect for our trip last month, until we ended up booking a very early return flight and were concerned about being picked up on time, having to drag our luggage up to checkin, etc. We decided against a rental car for the trip too, for similar departure concerns. So we booked a private car service and are now spoiled!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> DH and I were going to book Mears Connect for our trip last month, until we ended up booking a very early return flight and were concerned about being picked up on time, having to drag our luggage up to checkin, etc. We decided against a rental car for the trip too, for similar departure concerns. So we booked a private car service and are now spoiled!


Which service did you use?  I would rather do that but the price for Mears is reasonable.


----------



## elaine (Feb 10, 2022)

DD used MEARS in Jan. Worked great. They do come 3 hrs in advance for return flight. Very prompt. DD flew in late (10pm) and they brought her to DVC hotel in an 8 person minivan--just her.


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 10, 2022)

This is exciting!  Especially if they eventually go to Tampa.  Isn’t their a cruise terminal there too?  We are going to break away from Disney cruises....they have gotten cost prohibitive.  Lots of other cruise lines leave out of Miami.  Will they have long term parking at MCO?  My plan would be to drive to Disney for a few nights precruise and return for a few nights post cruise.  Taking the train from MCO would be nice.

There is another bus service from MCO to Disney...The Sunshine Flyer.  They just started thus month I think.

We also used Tiffany Towncar in the days before we started renting a car.  Once we started renting a car, I would be on a daily hunt for a better fare.  Since we moved and it’s only an 8 hour drive....I don’t miss that (or flying) at all.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 10, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> This is exciting!  Especially if they eventually go to Tampa.  Isn’t their a cruise terminal there too?  We are going to break away from Disney cruises....they have gotten cost prohibitive.  Lots of other cruise lines leave out of Miami.  Will they have long term parking at MCO?  My plan would be to drive to Disney for a few nights precruise and return for a few nights post cruise.  Taking the train from MCO would be nice.
> 
> There is another bus service from MCO to Disney...The Sunshine Flyer.  They just started thus month I think.
> 
> We also used Tiffany Towncar in the days before we started renting a car.  Once we started renting a car, I would be on a daily hunt for a better fare.  Since we moved and it’s only an 8 hour drive....I don’t miss that (or flying) at all.


There is a cruise terminal in Tampa. Mainly NCL, Royal Caribbean and Carnival that sail from there. Ships come and go seasonally. The cruises from there aren't on the huge mega ships, mostly the smaller to medium small ships, mainly because of height requirements to get under the bridge out of the bay. Most cruises will go to Cozumel, Progresso, Grand Cayman (if they ever reopen) and/or Jamaica.


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 10, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> There is a cruise terminal in Tampa. Mainly NCL, Royal Caribbean and Carnival that sail from there. Ships come and go seasonally. The cruises from there aren't on the huge mega ships, mostly the smaller to medium small ships, mainly because of height requirements to get under the bridge out of the bay. Most cruises will go to Cozumel, Progresso, Grand Cayman (if they ever reopen) and/or Jamaica.


Thanks for that info.  Those mega ships kind of scare me.  Just too big.  The four Disney ships are just the right size.  We did a transatlantic on the Magic.  It was great...although I did get a little scared if I thought too much about being in the North Atlantic.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 11, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> Thanks for that info. Those mega ships kind of scare me. Just too big. The four Disney ships are just the right size. We did a transatlantic on the Magic. It was great...although I did get a little scared if I thought too much about being in the North Atlantic.


Just think of Celine Dion and song "My Heart will Go On." to calm yourself. 

Ohh wait....might bring wrong thoughts since this was a theme song for a movie.  

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 11, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which service did you use?  I would rather do that but the price for Mears is reasonable.


We used Tony Hinds, who has quite a following on DISboards (on both the Transportation and the Universal Resorts forums). He doesn’t have a website, but you can DM me for contact information. It was twice the cost of Mears Connect, but being able to walk straight out from baggage claim to the car was wonderful, and so was being dropped off on the Departures level and depositing our bags at curbside checkin. No dragging suitcases up and down elevators or escalators!

We’ve also used Tiffany Towncars in the very distant past (before DME!), and there are others with good reports on the DISboards Transportation forum, including that forum’s sponsor.


----------

